# Advice On My New Russian Tortoise Indoor Habitat.



## BaddestMarie (Oct 20, 2011)

-I currently have an Easter Box Turtle housing with my Russian Tortoise. Someone had informed me that both of them cannot be together in one tank. So today my husband && i went shopping. I bought a rubbermaid under the bed bin. Its size is 74Qts/70L (44"x19 3/4"x6 3/8"). We layered the bin with Eco Earth Coconut Fiber && T-Rex Jungle Bed Premium Blend (Coco Bark, Forest Bed, Calci-Sand, && Vermiculite). I used the whole 8Quarts of the EcoEarth && only 2Quarts of the Jungle Bed. We bought a Thermometer && Hydrometer. Also we bought the Flukers water feeder. I currently am going to make a hide away for my Russian && plant some Aloe in little pots for his habitat. The picture i provided is the habitat at the moment. Its only 25% done since i have plenty more to add. I would love for any suggestions or advice i can use for my new habitat before i put my Russian in it. REMEMBER: This isnt the final result for the habitat. I have plenty more i need to put into it. The pictures are only what it looks like as of right now.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks very nice. Watch substrate with vermiculite, sometimes they eat that, but I couldn't really see it in your pic. The Eco earth is a good substrate.
If you have any problems with the tort trying to climb out, one suggestion is to cut most of the middle out of the lid and leave a rim and snap it back on, and you have an edge.
Eventually you can add at least 2 hides, try a garden pot turned on edge.
Looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## BaddestMarie (Oct 20, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> Looks very nice. Watch substrate with vermiculite, sometimes they eat that, but I couldn't really see it in your pic. The Eco earth is a good substrate.
> If you have any problems with the tort trying to climb out, one suggestion is to cut most of the middle out of the lid and leave a rim and snap it back on, and you have an edge.
> Eventually you can add at least 2 hides, try a garden pot turned on edge.
> Looking forward to seeing more pics!



- The lid that came with the bin was pretty cool. It lets me lift up only half of the lid so that half of the bin is open && the other half closed.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 20, 2011)

That is nice. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 20, 2011)

The vermiculite is the only problem I see.


----------



## BaddestMarie (Oct 20, 2011)

jackrat said:


> The vermiculite is the only problem I see.



-Whats wrong with Vermiculite? I didnt put Vermiculite in there by its self. It was a pre mixture i had bought. If it was harmful, i dont think they would sell it at PETCO.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Oct 21, 2011)

BaddestMarie said:


> -Whats wrong with Vermiculite? I didnt put Vermiculite in there by its self. It was a pre mixture i had bought. If it was harmful, i dont think they would sell it at PETCO.



Tortoises may eat the substrate by accident if they drag their food in it or sometimes some torts just eat it. So even if the vermiculite isn't by itself they can still eat it. I think the biggest worry is that if your tort eat it it may cause impaction. 

And regarding Petco, they sell plenty of items that are harmful for animals IMO.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

PEtco as i have heard dont care what they sell if theyre bringing in $ $ $ $ $ $


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 21, 2011)

BaddestMarie said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> > The vermiculite is the only problem I see.
> ...



I feel so bad for you, everytime you try to do the right thing, you find out it's not so right. 
I wish I knew of a way to remove the vermiculite and save what you have tried so hard to do. 
Honestly, I can not see any vermiculite in the pictures.

Let me just say you're doing a great job by trying to do the right thing. 


Good luck.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 21, 2011)

It is true Petco does not always get reptile care right. Other reptiles may not be prone to eat vermiculite (I think some are concerned it could expand once inside the tort). But you can't really see it in the substrate, so just take a look and pick out any you can see, just monitor it.
That aside, you have done MANY things right in your enclosure: the rest of the substrate, the enclosure, the water dish, your plans for the hide and plants. So you are doing a very good job, including starting with separating your boxie and RT. 
One other plant you could consider (among others) is a Spider plant. If you can keep it in a sturdy pot and bury the pot in the substrate, it may have a chance. They do like hanging out under a 'grass like' plant, but also mowing them down! 
Keep asking questions, it is a process of learning for all of us. Your tort/turtle are already much better off than most in captivity.
Good work!


----------



## BaddestMarie (Oct 21, 2011)

-I just want to say thank you for your support && advice. I looked at pictures of Verniculite && i honestly dont see any in my habitat. Maybe its just a really small amount.


----------



## mer001 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a Russian and the only advice I see fit it that they LOVE to climb, dig, etc. I would focus on making sure your tort cant reach the top of the enclosure because it looks rather short. Other than that, it looks like a great work in progress! It is always exciting to introduce a tort to a new home


----------



## BaddestMarie (Oct 21, 2011)

-Okay. So i decided to do a test run on my new habitat today. I made a hideaway but im not sure if this is gonna be the actual one im going to use. I took pictures as you can see. Also i had to change his food plate because he tried to bite it 

Closer look.


----------



## Utah Lynn (Oct 21, 2011)

I think this is looking very good. The only thing missing is a heat lamp and UVB.


----------



## jwhite (Oct 21, 2011)

I think your enclosure looks good. I use the same type of enclosure for my hatchlings they work great and are easy to clean. I can't really tell how deep your substrate is so I will say try give to give your tortoise as deep a substrate as possible because they really like to burrow. none of my hatchlings even use the hides they prefer to just dig themselves down into the substrate.

Jon


----------



## BaddestMarie (Oct 21, 2011)

-The substrate is pretty deep. He already started digging  I have lamps but this is a test run && im not sure if hes gonna stay in this habitat today. 

Hes still chowing down


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 21, 2011)

He is focused!


----------



## BaddestMarie (Oct 21, 2011)

-Does anyone know where i can buy a garden pot for cheap?


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 21, 2011)

BaddestMarie said:


> -Does anyone know where i can buy a garden pot for cheap?


They're usually under $5 depending on the size. Any home improvement or Michaels's craft store. Terra-cotta pots works well.


----------



## BaddestMarie (Oct 21, 2011)

Momof4 said:


> They're usually under $5 depending on the size. Any home improvement or Michaels's craft store. Terra-cotta pots works well.



I want the terracotta one but my russian is pretty wide so i got to look for a medium sized pot. I looked at home dept online && they want like $10 for a small pot


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah, I hear ya. I went to Lowe's on Long Island and they charged me almost $50 for 3 saucers...


----------



## Kristina (Oct 21, 2011)

BaddestMarie said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> > The vermiculite is the only problem I see.
> ...



I know this has already been pointed out, but I just wanted to reiterate that this is a very DANGEROUS and detrimental way to look at stores like Petco and Petsmart. Yes, they absolutely positively will sell things that are harmful. I have seen it in 100's of products, and not only for tortoises. 

Vermiculite is dangerous because it poses an impaction risk, as does the calci sand. If eaten it can build up in your tortoise's intestinal tract and kill him. Because calci sand is made to be "edible," it has a pleasing flavor and smell, which can actually entice a tortoise to eat it. If you are going to use sand at all, natural play sand is a much better choice, because they are a lot less likely to want to munch on it.

Petstores tell people that their tortoise will get all of its water from its food - not true. Petstores sell little 2.5 gallon aquariums as "goldfish" set ups with pictures of goldfish on the front of them - these fish have a 25 year life span if kept properly, in those tiny tanks, 2 years is the norm. Petstores tell people that they should keep their tortoises on alfalfa pellets - resulting in bone deformities and respiratory infections from mold spores. They even sell "kits" with the alfalfa pellet bedding in them. Petstores sell compact florescent UV bulbs - these have been known to blind reptiles. Petstores sell "heat rocks" for iguanas - these result in serious burns and sometimes death.

Please understand I am not picking at you - I am writing all these things for other people's benefit as well. We have a lot of members that read these threads. But it is very important to understand that you are much better off taking advice from us than a petstore. Why is that? First, our cumulative experience. Second, a petstore wants to sell you things and make money. We have nothing to gain from telling you to use a certain product or item other than knowing we are helping you take proper care of your tortoises. 

Now, with all that out of the way  Your enclosure is looking great. I am very happy that you separated the two, it will be much better for them to have their own space.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 21, 2011)

BaddestMarie said:


> Momof4 said:
> 
> 
> > They're usually under $5 depending on the size. Any home improvement or Michaels's craft store. Terra-cotta pots works well.
> ...



Try Freecycle in your area and put in a 'wanted' ad.
Also, you can use the black plastic pots that plants are sold in at plant nurseries. (you can get these on Freecycle sometimes too).
I saw one new at a home improvement store for $4 that was a good size for an RT. Terracotta is nicer, but these will work. A dollar store in your area might have some med sized plastic buckets. 
Either way, bury if part way in the substrate.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 21, 2011)

BaddestMarie said:


> Momof4 said:
> 
> 
> > They're usually under $5 depending on the size. Any home improvement or Michaels's craft store. Terra-cotta pots works well.
> ...



I don't know if you have them where you are, but "Family Dollar" and "Ocean State Joblots" is selling them cheap to clear out summer inventory.

Good luck


----------



## BaddestMarie (Oct 22, 2011)

-So i finally finished my habitat today. I decided to put a little pool/soak area instead of the water feeder in the habitat because the pool should help with humidity && because he likes to soak on his own without me soaking him myself. I planted 2 diffrent types of Zinna flowers in each pot. As for his hideaway, i simply used a flower pot. The pictures below are what his habitat looks like now


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 22, 2011)

Looking better and better! You might pile more substrate in the flower pot so he can really dig in.
Just keep an eye out, Russians are quite the climbers.
It is nice your tort likes to soak.
Good job!


----------



## BaddestMarie (Oct 22, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> Looking better and better! You might pile more substrate in the flower pot so he can really dig in.
> Just keep an eye out, Russians are quite the climbers.
> It is nice your tort likes to soak.
> Good job!



-The flower pot wasnt working for him. He liked to dig underneath it as you can see. So my husband cut a hole on the side of it && put it upside down.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 22, 2011)

Amusing tort, isn't he?


----------



## BaddestMarie (Nov 16, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> Amusing tort, isn't he?



-Yea he is


----------



## Floof (Nov 17, 2011)

It looks nice! The only problem I'm seeing is that those underbed boxes are very short, so it would be very easy for your tort to climb right out. If you start having problems with that, you might want to look into something deeper... The biggest tote I know of is the 54 gallon Rubbermaid Roughneck tote, 42x18" floorspace and 21" deep, so plenty deep enough that you can have a good 5"+ of bedding and still not worry about him climbing out. It's something like $20 at Walmart.

Other than that, it looks nice. Good job.


----------



## BaddestMarie (Nov 23, 2011)

Floof said:


> It looks nice! The only problem I'm seeing is that those underbed boxes are very short, so it would be very easy for your tort to climb right out. If you start having problems with that, you might want to look into something deeper... The biggest tote I know of is the 54 gallon Rubbermaid Roughneck tote, 42x18" floorspace and 21" deep, so plenty deep enough that you can have a good 5"+ of bedding and still not worry about him climbing out. It's something like $20 at Walmart.
> 
> Other than that, it looks nice. Good job.



He never tries to climb out.


----------

